# Injured two days before medical and can’t move it



## KRY3132 (9 May 2018)

Hey all,
So I have my medical and interview tomorrow morning. Yesterday in a rugby game I managed to sprain my ankle and receive a back eye. Does anyone know how much the sprained ankle will effect the medical, and if the recruiter will care about the black eye?


----------



## coyote489 (9 May 2018)

Your best option is to contact your recruiting centre. They will Give you a better idea.


----------

